# DD 214 Increased Social Security Benefits For Vets



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Another tid-bit of information passed along today.

DD 214 Increased Social Security Benefits For Vets

DD FORM 214 -- EXTRA SOCIAL SECURITY BENEFIT for those with active duty between January 1957 to December 31, 2001 
See the web site & notes below to possibly increase your Social Security Benefits.

DD FORM 214 -- SOCIAL SECURITY BENEFIT Please share this with anyone who had active duty service between January 1957 to December 31, 2001, and planning for retirement. In a nutshell it boils down to this:

You qualify for a higher social security payment because of your Military service, for active duty any time from 1957 through 2001 (the program was done away with 1 January 2002). Up to $1200 per year of earnings credit credited at time of application - which can make a substantial difference in social security monthly payments upon your retirement.

*You must bring your DD-214 to the Social Security Office and you must ask for this benefit to receive it!*

Soc Sec website:

http://www.ssa.gov/retire2/military.htm

This is something to put in your files for when you apply for Social Security down the road.. It is NOT just for retirees, BUT anyone who has served on active duty between January 1957 to December 31, 2001.

FYI - *this benefit is not automatic, you must ask for it!* We've all been on active duty between 1957 and 2001 or know someone who has.

Passing on good information for all you military folks when you apply for social security. I know this may be too early for some of you to think about social security but, keep living and you will get there.

Regional Resource Coordinator

Maryland's Commitment to Veterans Project State of Maryland- Southern Region Human Services Partnership Building La Plata, Maryland 2064


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks K2, I fall into that time frame but still a few years from retirement age :O•-:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much K2! I am getting close to that golden age, so it will definately come in handy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

that good info; thank you


----------

